# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  روضة الصغار

## يعقوب احمد يعقو

[align=center]روضة الصغار 
aa:
*****
بـ 
بـ بـ
بسيط أنا
كرسوم الاطفال
بروضة الصغار
كأحلام العمال
كزهور الجبال
بمواسم الامطار
***
بسيط 
   مثل رقصه
العبيد والسود
بعصور العبيد
ونار الاستعمار
بسيط
بسيط
كآلاف المعاول
عندما تحاول
أن تكسر الجدار
***
وبسيط كثوره
تلوح برايه
عليها شكل كف
من دم الثوار
بسيط
وأبسط
من قطرة دموع
بعيون النهار
تضحك
وتُضحك
عيون ....   الجراح
         وملح.....   المرار [/align]

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووو على الكلمات الرائعة
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------

